# Cast Member at SSR, OKW Involved in Credit Card Fraud



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2010)

This really stinks.  I can't believe somebody didn't notice the device sooner. Dang it.  I'll have to double check my cc statements and check my credit report as SSR is my home resort and I've stayed there at least three times in the last nine months. Looks like OKW & BCV has had trouble, too. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...sney-employee-steals-20100603,0,2885952.story


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

That does stink! While on the link, I saw the video of the soft opening of Wizarding World at Islands of Adventure. May have to visit the "Dark Side" on the next trip ... fwahaha


----------

